# Frog eggs underwater on glass?



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

I see what I think may be frog eggs stuck to the glass underwater. I have ranitomeya amazonica Iquitos frogs. Is that normal for them to lay eggs like that? Should I leave them there or move them? There are shrimp and fish in this water feature. 

Below is a pic of what I see. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Soylentgreentea said:


> I see what I think may be frog eggs stuck to the glass underwater. I have ranitomeya amazonica Iquitos frogs. Is that normal for them to lay eggs like that? Should I leave them there or move them? There are shrimp and fish in this water feature.
> 
> Below is a pic of what I see.
> 
> ...




Actuall, now I’m certain. 9 eggs. Still should I leave them there or move them somehow? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Soylentgreentea said:


> Actuall, now I’m certain. 9 eggs. Still should I leave them there or move them somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would leave them just to see what happens. But I like to experiment.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

These are aquatic snail eggs. They can reproduce asexually so it only takes one baby or egg to sneak in with the fish, snails or plants and the population will grow. 
If you're frogs DID lay eggs in the water snails might eat them but I'm not sure, it would depend on the snail.




That video condenses the development cycle of Ramshorn snail eggs much like the ones you've posted here into just a few minutes so you can compare to your images and confirm.
If you try to kill the snails be aware that many remedies, and _any_ containing copper, would almost certainly also kill your shrimps. I would just manually remove snails and eggs in order to control the population but normally it will stabilise based on the amount of food available pretty quickly and not grow out of control.
Freshwater puffer fish will also feed voraciously on most snails.


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Can anyone please offer advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Louis said:


> These are aquatic snail eggs. They can reproduce asexually so it only takes one baby or egg to sneak in with the fish, snails or plants and the population will grow.
> If you're frogs DID lay eggs in the water snails might eat them but I'm not sure, it would depend on the snail.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnF1cxVZU1s
> That video condenses the development cycle of Ramshorn snail eggs much like the ones you've posted here into just a few minutes so you can compare to your images and confirm.
> ...




Not frog eggs then? Man that is too bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Louis said:


> These are aquatic snail eggs. They can reproduce asexually so it only takes one baby or egg to sneak in with the fish, snails or plants and the population will grow.
> If you're frogs DID lay eggs in the water snails might eat them but I'm not sure, it would depend on the snail.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnF1cxVZU1s
> That video condenses the development cycle of Ramshorn snail eggs much like the ones you've posted here into just a few minutes so you can compare to your images and confirm.
> ...




Thanks for letting me know. That’s so
Disappointing. But thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

No worries, it may still be quite interesting to see what kind of snail hatches out. I'm sure you'll get some real frog eggs in time.


----------



## RobJersey (Apr 23, 2019)

100% snail eggs.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

At first I thought this might have been a mischievous trick question, as the snail neonate visual is quite clear, perhaps more so to those who have encountered these flattish, semi-hard little disks in aquaria, not too far from the water line.

Some snails species come in as babies, in anacharis bunches and other plants but most are 'dwarf' species the name escapes memory but large adults rarely surpass the size of a dime. 

Their presence in small situ never warrants more than manual culling and they are nocturnal so easier to find at night. A leaf of greens especially romaine will attract them as will bottom feeder tablets in a tipped jar.


----------



## PBM3000 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yup. Snaylz.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Perhaps I seem over precautionary but be careful with snails in water features, you have to keep an eye on them and it can be difficult. They can station themselves very discreetly and the problem is, if they die they decompose very rapidly and nastily, contaminating the feature .

In aquaria when a snail dies fish will find and eat the snail corpse, completely picking the shell clean in no time, evading the problem.

It is one of those under the radar communal mystery fails where fate shoots the butler and the butler takes the whole mansion down with him.


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Louis said:


> No worries, it may still be quite interesting to see what kind of snail hatches out. I'm sure you'll get some real frog eggs in time.




Sorry I stopped getting notifications from Tapatalk. I’m trying to get these 5 frogs to breed and it’s not happening yet. I have a water feature and I put ramshorn snails in the water feature to deal with an algae issue which worked. The eggs are gone now so I’m sure they produced more snails. The Viv is getting fairly densely grown now. I’ll post an update pic of how it looks now.

I do appreciate the input you gave to me, they definitely where what you said they were so excellent eye on that. 

I’ll have to put the canisters back in, and try to keep the bromeliads full of clean water.... and keep the food in there stocked. The last time I had them doing breeding behavior was when I fed them heavily for about two weeks, gonna try increasing the feed rate.

Thanks again, your comment was spot on man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Kmc said:


> At first I thought this might have been a mischievous trick question, as the snail neonate visual is quite clear, perhaps more so to those who have encountered these flattish, semi-hard little disks in aquaria, not too far from the water line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I put the ramshorn snails in myself. I have a water feature as said before and I was having a Cyanobacteria algae issue. That’s fixed now. I also have a large population of freshwater shrimp that are breeding in the water feature. All those things are fascinating, but my real goal is to get the frogs to breed. There are fish in the water as stated before, most are about 1year old. The biome seems very stable, and coming from planted freshwater tanks I am amazed at how well this water feature is doing for the snails, shrimp, and fish with such little maintenance. I let the “rain” keep the water topped off, and the mass of bacteria in the coy pond filter media and clay bio balls maintain the nitrogen cycle. Apparently that simple method works very well to keep the aquatic life happy and thriving. The frogs, the main point of the Viv are about 15 months old, and healthy, some breeding behavior and calling but I think no egg clutches yet. The Viv is so heavily planted that I can’t tell for sure really. I’ll post a pic on this thread of the Viv so you can see. Certainly not a trick, just a dart frog Viv noobie. Thanks for the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Kmc said:


> Perhaps I seem over precautionary but be careful with snails in water features, you have to keep an eye on them and it can be difficult. They can station themselves very discreetly and the problem is, if they die they decompose very rapidly and nastily, contaminating the feature .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’ll take that into consideration. The general health of the biome seems very intact, but I will keep an aye on the snail population. The snails and the shrimp seem to keep the water feature clear of algae. Early on I was manually cleaning out Cyanobacteria, now that issue is solved, and it is clear. I’ve also been basically letting the Viv just “go”. It’s gotten a bit overgrown but I think that’s fine. I’ll post a pic of the Viv on this thread. Thank you for your input tho, I’ll keep an eye on that. Some of the snails are getting a bit old. Been in there for about 7 months for some. The terrestrial snails seem under control now too, and that was from me picking them out of the viv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

PBM3000 said:


> Yup. Snaylz.




Yes, the consensus was absolutely correct. I used to do planted freshwater tanks. I got to the point where my tanks were at the competition level, and I had tuned water chemistry to almost perfection for plants. Odd thing is, when you focus on the plants you can make the water not ideal for fish, shrimp, and snails. I rarely had breeding occur due to this. I am also a complete noob to this hobby, and I appreciate your input, which was 100% correct. I’m
Going to post a few pics of my Viv on this thread. Hopefully you guys have time to give me pointers. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

RobJersey said:


> 100% snail eggs.




Yes sir, they definitely were. Thanks for adding to the help/consensus. I’ll just hope to get the frogs breeding now since snails and shrimp are breeding in the Viv like mad which wasn’t the goal. I love the shrimp breeding, snails I’m kinda passive on. I started with about 5 freshwater shrimp and now have probably 40. Snails went from 5 to about 15 maybe. I’m going to post some pics on here of the Viv, maybe get some pointers on helping the frogs breed. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Here is the Viv overall. There’s a misting system, 3 grow lights on a 24 hour day/night simulation cycle, and a dehumidifying setup which is kinda custom. 

The enclosure is a 36x18x24 exoterra. 

I guess the biggest question is whether it’s planted right. I know usually people use leaf litter in the bottom, I went with baby tears, the frogs crawl all over it seemingly fine, they also hide in it. Frankly with the current overgrown condition, I only see the frogs if I create a rainstorm. They also come out if I do the lightening effects, or change to moon setting at an odd time. 

I know the standard convention is leaf litter, and that’s the only part I strayed from convention. Well... one other is I used coy pond filter media to separate the saturated level from the dirt. 

It’s my first attempt and I definitely went all in money wise, but I may be missing key points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

There are 5 bromeliads, this is the biggest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soylentgreentea (Oct 7, 2019)

Anyway, thanks for all the help and input. I have shrimp and snails breeding like mad. Snails are kinda easy, shrimp are not, and the frogs....
no idea yet. I increased the foliage, added bromeliads, the temp and humidity are always spot on. Should I feed them more heavily to promote breeding? 

Sorry for all the info. I was behind cuz I didn’t get notifications that people responded to me. I’ll fix that. Any feedback is appreciated. Just remember I’m brand new to the hobby so if I made super dumb mistakes go easy on me. THANKS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

